# My New 335d Space Gray Chestnut Brown M Sport



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the info in this thread. I finally picked up my 335d! It was sitting at the dealer for 10 days while we worked out a solution to the 287 wheel fiasco.

The photos are with the 287 wheels, But my dealer is working on getting the 193m wheels this week. I'll update the photos and do a before and after.

I'm coming from a 2008 335i, and I can tell you that I'm enjoying this way more. Even with the Auto. (My first auto ever).

Space Gray
Chestnut Brown Interior (looks more red in sunlight, more brown in shade)
Glacier Aluminum Trim (have gotten many complements on this.)

M-Sport Package (sorta - I'm waiting on 193m wheels)
Sport Paddles
Premium Package
Convenience Package (liking this WAY more than I thought!!!)
Heated Seats/Fold down seats
Nav, BMW Apps/iPod
Harmon Kardon


A few things I notices so far.
Stealthily fast. I really need to watch the speedo. On my 335i I knew I was "performing" cause I heard the engine and consciously reved it higher.
Its really quiet.
Suspension is more forgiving than my 2008 335 Sports Package
I'm driving in sport mode and forcing myself to drive like a manual. I will resist as long as I can.
I do like the sport paddles. I can down shift in a corner with both hands on the wheel.

Loving it! The trim and Chestnut Brown are soo much better in person than the BMW site. I was a little nervous since I never saw it in person!


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

bredi said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for all the info in this thread. I finally picked up my 335d! It was sitting at the dealer for 10 days while we worked out a solution to the 287 wheel fiasco.
> 
> The photos are with the 287 wheels, But my dealer is working on getting the 193m wheels this week. I'll update the photos and do a before and after.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bredi...you'll certainly enjoy the new torque monster. BTW, when I picked up my AW 335d M-Sport back in late May my CA told me I was one of the last LCI's to get the 193M wheels as the wheels were being discontinued....so that may be why yours came with the 287 wheels.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats bredi Nice combo
If you are person who cleans his own car then give a thought about 193M. I feel style you have is easier to clean.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Bimmer!

The Chestnut brown is hard to photo. It looks sorta salmon in the photos. Which it definitely is more red and rich.

I hear ya on the 287s they do look easy to clean. But... can't polish a turd. haha!

Jk, they are not that bad. But I specifically liked the 193m and they were one of the reasons for getting the M Sport package.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Everyone always thought my Chestnut was Terra....*shakes head*


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats!! I am sure our SG d's shared a conversation or two while stuck on the Falstaff.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

bredi said:


> Thanks Bimmer!
> 
> The Chestnut brown is hard to photo. It looks sorta salmon in the photos. Which it definitely is more red and rich.
> 
> ...


+1. Congrats. Our D's have the exact same option list (including the forced 287s). Did you get the Auto High Beams? We did and they were pretty responsive during our 1600 mile ED.
And love the Space Grey too; was my 2nd choice.

Keep me posted on the 193 front.....


----------



## Never Enuff (Jul 3, 2011)

Great car, congratulations. 

Frankly the wheels look very nice on your car, and they would undoubtedly be easier to clean!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice, I made the same change of model years and completely agree with everything you said. Good move getting the rims changed.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

bredi said:


> Thanks Bimmer!
> 
> The Chestnut brown is hard to photo. It looks sorta salmon in the photos. Which it definitely is more red and rich.
> 
> ...





TeddyBGame said:


> +1. Congrats. Our D's have the exact same option list (including the forced 287s). Did you get the Auto High Beams? We did and they were pretty responsive during our 1600 mile ED.
> And love the Space Grey too; was my 2nd choice.
> 
> Keep me posted on the 193 front.....


I am infact in market for 189s (similar looking to 287s) which I think are compatible with my car and only reason to go for them is solely cleaning purpose and partially due to open look. You guys should check out classified section. I keep seeing lot of OEM 193 style for sale. 
Teddy I think you anyway need another set of shoes for winter.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I am infact in market for 189s (similar looking to 287s) which I think are compatible with my car and only reason to go for them is solely cleaning purpose and partially due to open look. You guys should check out classified section. I keep seeing lot of OEM 193 style for sale.
> Teddy I think you anyway need another set of shoes for winter.


Well, the 189's are exactly the same as the 287s with the exception of the rear offset (ET37 vs ET39 with the 287). If my dealer and I can't come to an agreement about the 193M situation, I'll be selling my 287s....
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=562810


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

dll2k4 said:


> Congrats!! I am sure our SG d's shared a conversation or two while stuck on the Falstaff.


Something like..

ZSP: "Hey M, glad we aren't headed towards Irene...".

ZMP:"Yeah" she's a bitch alright". "Wow, ZSP, you look like you had fun! But you have something in your teeth."

ZSP: "Whoa! Dude! What happend to your shoes?!"

ZMP: "What do you mean? ah crap!"

ZSP: "Did you get wheel jacked?"

ZMP: "Damn, I guess so. Am I a defect?!"

ZSP: "Don't worry, I'm sure your shoes are waiting for you.".

ZMP: "Yeah, of course!... Mr. Welt wouldn't do that to us.".

M3: "Hey Poser, nice wheels. What are you, a 330 with decals?"


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

TeddyBGame said:


> Well, the 189's are exactly the same as the 287s with the exception of the rear offset (ET37 vs ET39 with the 287). If my dealer and I can't come to an agreement about the 193M situation, I'll be selling my 287s....
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=562810


I thought BMW changed something since 2010 in terms of tpms or may be something else due to which 287 might be incompatible with my car. If it's just offset and since i have my set of tpms I think I could as well get new style. Need to do bit more research. 
I saw ur thread when I was looking to get tire replacement for bubble I got due boston potholes. Now I m thinking of exchanging my one of wheels set with 189 or 287 + tires. My other winter set is style 172 18" reps which are real pain to clean in winter.
Sorry bredi to hijack ur thread


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

bredi said:


> Something like..
> 
> ZSP: "Hey M, glad we aren't headed towards Irene...".
> 
> ...


Love it! :roundel:

Hope you're enjoying your d and you get the shoes on soon.
My d should finally arrive next week.


----------

